# Breeding from a dog with Cherry Eye



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive posted before about my friends rottwieller who had cherry eye and has since had an op to get it fixed. Chyna is doing great you'll be pleased to hear 

My friend was dropping hints "I'd love another one" etc and I bluntly asked her if she was thinking about breeding her, to which she replied yes.

She was told by her vet it would be best if she didnt breed from her due to the eye problem she had, but I never trust vets fully so thought I'd ask you lovely people 

I helped her with researching the condition when it developed and found no evidence to support that 3rd eyelid prolapse IS hereditary, but common in large, fast growing breeds. My mate contacted Chynas breeder and he confirmed that he is not aware of this eye problem in her lines (he own mum dad and grandam).
She obviously doesnt want to pass something like cherry eye down the line but keeps getting conflicting advice and, to be perfectly honest I dont really know myself! :confused1:

What do you think?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would never breed a dog that has or has had Cherry eye. As while it can happen regardless in some breeds, it can also be passed down. Its not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

We've never found any evidence to support that it is tho, this is what's throwing me :confused1:

University of N. Carolina conducted a ten years study where it was determined that it is not hereditary, but is now classified as an injury.
The injury is caused by matter (pollen, grass seed, dirt, carpet fibre, etc)., becoming trapped in the corner of the eyes in your dogs, who are less than 1 years of age on norm. All dogs suffer from the condition as well. Soap and straining may cause the injury as well.

also found this on Champdogs

My 18-month Basset Hound has cherry eye... is it hereditary?


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Before reading that I would have said No to breeding from her but I can now see why you are a little confused.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally see no reason why to breed from her... apart from the risk that she will pass it down to the pups, she will not be of show standard as she has had corrective surgery, which, in this case the kennel club won't allow permission to show.
Any operation needed by a dog (other than spaying or neutering and now the docking law) which alters the conformation of the dog, which didn't result from an accident eg, cruciate ligaments, broken teeth etc is not granted permission to show, hence the KC and their panel of veterinary surgeons are of substantial belief that the problem IS hereditary.


----------

